# Fuzzy Screen, Multiple Lines Across Screen and Occasional Jumping/Looping Picture



## accord_drew (Mar 4, 2009)

I have a Samsung Directv (SIR-S4040R) DVR. I've had the receiver for about five years. Lines have been coming up on the screen and have been getting progressively worse. I have gone as far as opening up the box and air dusting a significant amount of dust. Is there anything else I can do to help fix this problem?


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

How is it connected to the TV?

Make sure all connections are secure.


----------



## dontaskmescott (Mar 2, 2009)

Im in the same boat on the same unit. My lines look more like snow. I checked the connections and all is good. All functions are normal with the exception of the degraded picture quality.

Any thoughts?


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Again I ask. How is it connected to the TV?
Try a different method.

Also, a reboot wouldn't hurt.


----------



## dontaskmescott (Mar 2, 2009)

I connect via S-video, but have also tried the cable and the Yellow-Red-White RCA jacks and the snow persists.

By reboot, do you mean shut it down and restart?


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Yeah, it's worth a try. Unplug it for 30s and then plug it back in.

Does the TV look okay with a different source, like a DVD player?


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

Try a new S-Video cable. I've had cables go bad before... they were near a heat source and I didn't realize it.


----------



## dontaskmescott (Mar 2, 2009)

Yes. A DVD is crystal clear.


----------

